# uP Scaled Bachmann Annie



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

See second post


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*Up Scaled Annie with photos*

Attached are some photos of the latest project, up scaling a Bachmann Annie from 1:22.5 to 1:20.3. Again it's a freelance model so the rivit counters can say what they will. Started with a Bachmann 4-6-0 Annie that was in bad shape when purchased on the net. Replaced the pilot and Cab with ones from a Bachmann Connie along with the tender. Rear of Boiler was cut down by 1 3/4" and back head moved forward. All Bachmann piping was removed and replaced with close to accurate representations of steam, air and electric systems using brass rod, tube, and Trackside Details and Ozark Miniatures detailing items. Head light was mover to front of smoke box with added shade and bell was moved to its old location, new generator relocated between sand and steam domes, turned down the flanges on the lead truck wheels and added a third set of brake shoes, full cab and back head details were added along with cab light and fire box flicker LEDs, and working Johnson Bar. As the Connie tender was substnacially lower than than the Annie's rear deck I had to raise the tender bolsters about 1/2" and to keep the squaty look, lowered the side frames 1/2". Made a new tender end sill from wood and tin embossed with rivet detail and new draw bar and coupling to connect engine and tender. Kadee Couplers front and rear. USA Trains smoke fan smoke unit added to boiler along with 1 1/2" speaker and voltage regulator for cab and fire box LEDs. A Phoenix Sound unit with 3" speaker, and voltage regulators for head and tender lights along with control for smoke unit and custom interconnection board were added to tender with two 7 pin connectors making connections between loco and tender. Painted with Scale Coat ll Engine Black Matt.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

2 more photos


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Very, Very nice, what a great looking result. I think many of us will appreciate the work you've put into this engine, love the cab detail and I hope the crew take good care of her.
Well done, thanks for sharing with us.
Cheers.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent modelling. Probably the best Annie conversion we have seen here.

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it. It doesn't take much to "upscale" a Big Hauler to 1:20. I did one a few years back for another modeler. It had been something I had wanted to try, but didn't really want one for my railroad. Like you, I replaced the cab with a larger one. I also replaced the stack with one off of a Bachmann "Connie," made new--wider--running boards, and put larger wheels on the pilot truck. I took photos, but I forget where I filed them. 

I'm currently working on "upscaling" an LGB mogul, which actually doesn't require much of any change at all. It scales out comparably to Waynesburg & Washington 1st #4 pretty much straight out of the box. The drivers are smaller and it's not quite as long, but when you look at the size of the cab, height, and width, it's pretty spot on. It's another one of those "I'd like to have a go at..." projects, though this one will likely stay on the home roster. 

Later,

K


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice, bravo


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job of up-scaling. The detailing is superb!


----------

